
Does the famous F-shape pattern in eye tracking really exist? - fab1an
http://www.eyequant.com/blog/eye-tracking-f-shape-pattern-data
======
GregorHilseburg
Interesting read! Thanks. Was always wondering about the generalizability of
NN's F-Pattern.

